# Zippo pipe insert



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

For those that were interested in getting their normal Zippo insert swapped for a pipe insert, here's the email I just got back from Zippo:



> you may send your lighter to our Repair Department with a note explaining you would like a pipe insert and they will be happy to replace your original lighter insert with a pipe lighter insert. Your original lighter insert will also be returned to you.
> 
> The repair address is as follows:
> 
> ...


I told them mine was 16 years old and they don't seem to care. Zippo is my new favorite company!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

That's super cool, thanks for the info Nate!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Hate to say I told ya so..... So I guess I will just say Told ya  

Zippo is a great company to deal with. They back their product 100% and really go out of the way to please their customers. 

I think you will enjoy the pipe insert alot more too  It really does work great and you will still have your other insert too.. 

So get it in the mail Nate  I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't tinker with it while it was in the repair center too... My hinges always work a little better after a visit  
Mike


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, you told me, but I totally didn't believe that they would take an old beat up lighter and just give me a new insert. That's customer service at its best and it makes me want to go out and buy a bunch of Zippos just because.

Thanks for the info yesterday too.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Zippo is a great company to deal with. They're usually pretty quick too.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

It's one of the reasons I have a bunch of Zippos. I was nervous about using them on the pipes though but now I am hooked on the inserts.

The consumerist had a customer write in to them too about how great Zippo support was even when being really vague with a 30 year old lighter...

Zippo Understands When Your Lighter Just Doesn't Work Like It Used To - The Consumerist


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Zippo is a great company although you have to be careful of what you use with your Zippo. You are supposed to ONLY use Zippo brand lighter fluid and you don't, the warranty becomes void but I have no idea how they would have idea of that. But otherwise, not too often when you get a lifetime guarantee. I use a Zippo softflame on some of my smaller RG cigars and have been curious about the pipe insert although I've heard a bit of negative from the taste that the naptha may impart in the tobacco.

So when you send it in, is the pipe insert free? Also, do they pay the return shipping?


----------



## Senator (Feb 8, 2008)

Yep...I have 3 Zippos to send out. Two for pipe inserts and the other one to have the pipe insert repaired. Just have to find some time to package them up.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I have an old zippo from my military days that I havent used in a long time but with this I have to do it! Thanks so much nate for posting this. I look forward to using it again on my pipes.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

So back to my question, is this a free pipe insert or what?


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I remember back in he day, when I was a cig smoker, I used to like using a zippo because the lighter fluid helped with the flavor of the cig. But in that case, just about anything was an improvment... So how does the fluid effect the flavor on pipe tobacco?


----------



## Trip59 (Aug 9, 2010)

That is unreal... I have one of the OLD pipe inserts a friend gave me, he bought it on his return trip from VietNam on the way to his house. I love it, but am often hesitant to take it out to the bar or a long ride, one of those things I'd hate to lose.

Might have to grab one of the other common ones from my collection and send it in... No cost involved?
Trip


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

When I sent mine in, the pipe insert was free and they shipped it back to me for free as well. 

Zippo is really and A1 company. 

Light it and let it burn off for a second or two and I haven't noticed the taste of the fluid. The couple times you do get some taste it burns right out on the first puff.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

mbearer said:


> When I sent mine in, the pipe insert was free and they shipped it back to me for free as well.
> 
> Zippo is really and A1 company.
> 
> Light it and let it burn off for a second or two and I haven't noticed the taste of the fluid. The couple times you do get some taste it burns right out on the first puff.


Thanks Mike! How did you ship yours to them? Also, do you need to email them before hand or anything? I wouldn't mind getting a free pipe insert for both of my lighters and still having the normal insert returned to me, that is an awesome deal! Thanks for the info mike, I have one kind of beat up lighter, and then I have an engraved lighter that I RARELY take out, maybe twice has it been used for cigars so possibly that one will get sent.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Yes, other than the shipping to Zippo, the replacement insert is free and they ship it back to you free of charge. No gimmicks, this is the real deal.

Just follow the instructions from my first post, and you end up with a pipe lighter; simple as that! Include a note stating you want a pipe insert and your return address and send it off.

The only time I pick up any lighter fluid taste is on the re-lights, and that also depends on the tobacco. I don't notice it with MB NF or IF.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> Yes, other than the shipping to Zippo, the replacement insert is free and they ship it back to you free of charge. No gimmicks, this is the real deal.
> 
> Just follow the instructions from my first post, and you end up with a pipe lighter; simple as that!


Thanks Nate! I will definitely ship it out to them! Another question though, how did you ship it? Like what type of packaging and envelope did you use?


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I haven't done it yet, but I will probably ship it in the small Priority flat rate box. If you pay for it online, it's only $5 and you get free delivery confirmation.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> I haven't done it yet, but I will probably ship it in the small Priority flat rate box. If you pay for it online, it's only $5 and you get free delivery confirmation.


Oh I've never done that before, any instructions on how to pay online? Yes I know, you are dealing with practically an absolutely idiot and I apologize, I should have read your first post in regard to shipping method!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Just go to USPS - The United States Postal Service (U.S. Postal Service) and sign up for an account (it's free). I forget exactly how it's laid out but you just give it your address, the receivers address, the weight. Then on the next page you select what you want (first class, express, priority) and pick priority then the small flat rate, give it your credit card, and print the label. Tape it to the box with packing tape and you're golden.

Don't forget, you need a small flat rate box to ship it in as well (you can get them at the post office). They won't like it if you paid for a small flat rate but used your own box.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> Just go to USPS - The United States Postal Service (U.S. Postal Service) and sign up for an account (it's free). I forget exactly how it's laid out but you just give it your address, the receivers address, the weight. Then on the next page you select what you want (first class, express, priority) and pick priority then the small flat rate, give it your credit card, and print the label. Tape it to the box with packing tape and you're golden.
> 
> Don't forget, you need a small flat rate box to ship it in as well (you can get them at the post office). They won't like it if you paid for a small flat rate but used your own box.


Thanks Nate! I might just have to do that! I think I will just send the one lighter in for now but what I like about it is that the flame is still available if you need to light a cigar or cigarette, it's not JUST a pipe lighter, I dig that design idea. And also glad to hear from someone that the naptha doesn't affect the taste at all!


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah, in fact I use the Bic I keep in my other coat pocket (it's my backup in case I forgot to fill my Zippo for 4 days) every now and then and notice no difference in taste.


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

its free, all you have to do is mail ur zippo there, include a note asking for a pipe insert, and they will send it to u with ur repaired zippo. Just got mine the other day. Bit long in the mailing tho, cause of the weather, and what not. Theres also someone who modified a regular zippo to be a pipe insert. youtube it


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

pipesncigars said:


> its free, all you have to do is mail ur zippo there, include a note asking for a pipe insert, and they will send it to u with ur repaired zippo. Just got mine the other day. Bit long in the mailing tho, cause of the weather, and what not. Theres also someone who modified a regular zippo to be a pipe insert. youtube it


Thanks for the feedback Thomas! What as the turnaround on getting them there and back? Did it take quite a few weeks or not? Also, do you think they would reflint it and put a new wick in it for free of charge? I really need to do this though!


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks for the feedback Thomas! What as the turnaround on getting them there and back? Did it take quite a few weeks or not? Also, do you think they would reflint it and put a new wick in it for free of charge? I really need to do this though!


Well it took mine a few weeks, cause I mailed it out during a stormy weather period, and on standard shipping. But if ur sending in a zippo to be repaired, and u include a note asking for a pipe insert, they will include a pipe insert. Zippo repair procedure includes fixing the case, they provide a brand new insert regardless if yours is broken or not. For example, I mailed in a copper zippo with a regular insert, minus a lid, and included a note asking for its return with a pipe insert. In my return package, I received my old fully functional insert, along with my pipe insert which they placed inside the repaired case. They also sent me two flints, "as in added zippo service". So it really depends on you, how far you are from zippo, wat your mailing option was, give or take a few days, if you include your email address, they will tell you wen they receive it, and when they mail it back fixed. Hope this helps.:rofl:


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow, this is a nice thing to hear. I guess I'll have to be sending my zippo out to them this week. Customer service like that is a rare thing these days!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

pipesncigars said:


> Well it took mine a few weeks, cause I mailed it out during a stormy weather period, and on standard shipping. But if ur sending in a zippo to be repaired, and u include a note asking for a pipe insert, they will include a pipe insert. Zippo repair procedure includes fixing the case, they provide a brand new insert regardless if yours is broken or not. For example, I mailed in a copper zippo with a regular insert, minus a lid, and included a note asking for its return with a pipe insert. In my return package, I received my old fully functional insert, along with my pipe insert which they placed inside the repaired case. They also sent me two flints, "as in added zippo service". So it really depends on you, how far you are from zippo, wat your mailing option was, give or take a few days, if you include your email address, they will tell you wen they receive it, and when they mail it back fixed. Hope this helps.:rofl:


Thanks Thomas, that helps a lot brother! I will definitely be sending mine in then, I just need to get the fluid burned out of them or something before I ship like their website recommends. I can live without then for a couple weeks, no problem.


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> Thanks Thomas, that helps a lot brother! I will definitely be sending mine in then, I just need to get the fluid burned out of them or something before I ship like their website recommends. I can live without then for a couple weeks, no problem.


thats very easy to accomplish, if you are in a hurry, just leave the lid open or take the insert out of the case. Makes it way easier to evaporate. But may I ask, is your zippo broken in anyway?


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

pipesncigars said:


> thats very easy to accomplish, if you are in a hurry, just leave the lid open or take the insert out of the case. Makes it way easier to evaporate. But may I ask, is your zippo broken in anyway?


No, one is just worn a bit. But I think it could use a new flint and wick in it, I've had it for not quite two years now. The other is pretty much brand new. I bought it and engraved my initials on it and vowed to pull it out only for special occasions but I wouldn't mind having both fitted with the pipe lighter insert for free, seems like a heck of a good deal!


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> No, one is just worn a bit. But I think it could use a new flint and wick in it, I've had it for not quite two years now. The other is pretty much brand new. I bought it and engraved my initials on it and vowed to pull it out only for special occasions but I wouldn't mind having both fitted with the pipe lighter insert for free, seems like a heck of a good deal!


You may want to show a little sign of damage before you mail it in, although im sure ppl have mailed it in over a loose hinge and expected to receive a brand new insert, saves them from buying a wick and flints.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

pipesncigars said:


> You may want to show a little sign of damage before you mail it in, although im sure ppl have mailed it in over a loose hinge and expected to receive a brand new insert, saves them from buying a wick and flints.


Haha this seems a bit cheap though, I could simply ask them to replace it and it they don't, that's alright too. I'm just happy to have a free pipe insert! As I was going to buy a Zippo pipe lighter, this saves me the money and I get my original insert back anyway!


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> Haha this seems a bit cheap though, I could simply ask them to replace it and it they don't, that's alright too. I'm just happy to have a free pipe insert! As I was going to buy a Zippo pipe lighter, this saves me the money and I get my original insert back anyway!


Yes, one might even say I deliberately broke the lid off mine, and mailed it in, to get the pipe insert. Of course that zippo was only a junk shop purchase, so i could care less. Like you said, just wanted that pipe insert.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

pipesncigars said:


> Yes, one might even say I deliberately broke the lid off mine, and mailed it in, to get the pipe insert. Of course that zippo was only a junk shop purchase, so i could care less. Like you said, just wanted that pipe insert.


Haha yes, I'll see what happens! I might even be able to get them for pretty cheap in town, the guys who sell Zippo in town are very weird but they do good work with zippos and know their stuff so we'll see what Zippo Co. does with it first and then go from there!


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

donovanrichardson said:


> Haha yes, I'll see what happens! I might even be able to get them for pretty cheap in town, the guys who sell Zippo in town are very weird but they do good work with zippos and know their stuff so we'll see what Zippo Co. does with it first and then go from there!


Good luck with that. I know i sent a bunch of zippos in, and now im sitting around with a bunch of brand new inserts.


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

Just drill the 3/8 or 1/4 hole yourself. I did it, works perfect and took all of 5 mins


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

canadianpiper said:


> Just drill the 3/8 or 1/4 hole yourself. I did it, works perfect and took all of 5 mins


Yeah, theres a youtube video of the guy that explains it


----------



## TheMule (Dec 2, 2010)

Just throwing my $.02 in...
haven't had to send my zippo in since it's brand new, but the pipe insert is definitely nice.
I've never heard anything but good things about the zippo company, but this is just incredible, a free insert swap, plus your old one back? A+!


----------



## pipesncigars (Feb 20, 2011)

TheMule said:


> Just throwing my $.02 in...
> haven't had to send my zippo in since it's brand new, but the pipe insert is definitely nice.
> I've never heard anything but good things about the zippo company, but this is just incredible, a free insert swap, plus your old one back? A+!


The Zippo Guarantee is the most best guarantee of any product sold nowadays. "It works or we fix it free" they do not renege on that promise. I do not work for zippo, just a loyal customer. They certainly have earned my loyalty.


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

They'll replace the insert for you with free wick/flint even if its not broke..

No need to break one...


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Brinson said:


> They'll replace the insert for you with free wick/flint even if its not broke..
> 
> No need to break one...


Thanks Chase! That was the answer I was looking for there! I gotta get these bad boys shipped out!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for this thread Nate. Since you posted this, I dug up an old zippo, cleaned it up and have been using it exclusively. I haven't sent it off for the pipe insert yet, but I have to say it still works just fine without it. And indeed there is little to no taste imparted on the baccy. Maybe a lil at first but it quickly goes away.


----------

